# Ryanair Aer Lingus - travelling with crutches (policy v reality) questions



## Setanta12 (11 Jun 2019)

I will be travelling with two crutches - leg will not be in a cast and I will only need one one seat.

What if anything should i watch out for, do I need to notify anyone in advance?


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2019)

I'd read the terms and conditions as a starter. I remember reading that if you had a cast you need to pay for two seats with Ryanair.  Maybe you should book the special assistance, to get you to the gate on a golf cart.  Not sure if that costs extra.


----------



## huskerdu (11 Jun 2019)

I travelled Ryanair Dublin London with a 13 year old in a cast and 1 crutch. The cast was below the knee. We had no problems or issues apart from the obvious ( the walk to the gate and climbing the stairs of the plane was very slow and tiring  )


----------



## WaterWater (11 Jun 2019)

The OP has said that their leg will NOT be in a cast.


----------



## Setanta12 (11 Jun 2019)

Are crutches carry-on?


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2019)

Setanta12 said:


> Are crutches carry-on?


I've seen passengers with crutches take their seat and then give their crutches to the cabin crew who then store them. They were returned at the end of the flight. 
If you are unsure then contact details for Ryanair are . Aer Lingus is no problem.


----------



## Sunny (17 Jun 2019)

Might also be worth checking what gates you will be using if your mobility is restricted on crutches. Having recently arrived back in Dublin after midnight with Aer Lingus with a young sleeply child, I then had to walk to from Finglas where it seems they parked the plane carrying said child because they don't deliver buggies to the aircraft at that hour. Never again!


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2019)

I always think of Aer Lingus as Ryanair but with green uniforms and older planes. Other than that there's no real difference.


----------



## Petermack (16 Jul 2019)

My wife travelled with crutches last week on Aer Lingus. She had broken her ankle and had a boot and no cast. There is no issue with travel, the crutches are not considered as carry on. They fit in the overhead lockers without being reduced in size. When you get to the gate let the gate staff know you need a little more time to board the plane and you will be boarded first. You may want to check in advance that the plane is using an airbridge and not parked at one of the remote stands where all passengers will be required to board by steps. If climbing any distance is a problem then you need to book assistance when checking in.


----------

